
After the Crisis, Big Business Could Get Even Bigger - viburnum
https://prospect.org/coronavirus/after-the-crisis-big-business-could-get-even-bigger/
======
legerdemain
There's a reason why the forest floor in a redwood forest is pretty barren.
Redwoods, with their extremely tall, thick trunks, survive forest fires that
wipe out smaller plants. Then, their thick canopies prevent light from
reaching the ground, preventing most other plants from establishing
themselves.

